# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  سيد الاستغفار

## رضا الحملاوي

سيد الاستغفار



*اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

***

عن شداد بن أوس ررر عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال ( سيد الاستغفار أن يقول العبد اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ) من قالها في النهار موقناً بها فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة ومن قالها من الليل وهو موقناً بها فمات قبل أن يصبح فهو من أهل الجنة .   أخرجه البخاري.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لاَ إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ، خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا أمَتُك وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ، أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ، وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ "
غفر الله لنا جميعا وأصلح حالنا
جزاك الله خيرا أخي رضا . 
بالمناسبة :
أنا أقول في الدعاء ( وأنا أمَتُك ) عوض ( وأنا عَبدُك )
هل أنا مخطئة ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك أختي أمة الوهاب 



> بالمناسبة :
> أنا أقول في الدعاء ( وأنا أمَتُك ) عوض ( وأنا عَبدُك )
> هل أنا مخطئة ؟


لا أدري أختي ...
سيجيبنا المشايخ الفضلاء

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك أختي أمة الوهاب 
> 
> لا أدري أختي ... 
> سيجيبنا المشايخ الفضلاء


سألت أخي ( الآن ) لعله سمع فتوى ... فأجابني أنه سمع الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير يقول : تقول ما يناسبها ( أقصد السائلة التي طرحت عليه نفس سؤالي )
يعني لست مخطئة
الحمد لله
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الحمد لله
بارك الله فيك وفي أخيك على المعلومة التي استفدت منها أنا كذلك

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيكما.
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=181632

ويمكنك الاطلاع على آخر المشاركات، فإن فيها ما أفادك أخوك حفظه الله.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> الحمد لله
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك وفي أخيك على المعلومة التي استفدت منها أنا كذلك


وفيك بارك الله . 



> بارك الله فيكما.
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=181632
> 
> ويمكنك الاطلاع على آخر المشاركات، فإن فيها ما أفادك أخوك حفظه الله.


 تم الاطلاع ، أحسن الله إليكم .

----------


## عبد الوهاب العتيبي

أبوء لك بذنبي .. أم  أبوء بذنبي  ..
أيهما أصح ؟!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بارك الله فيكما.
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=181632
> 
> ويمكنك الاطلاع على آخر المشاركات، فإن فيها ما أفادك أخوك حفظه الله.


جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبا بكر العروي على الإضافة الماتعة ...
نفع الله بك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> أبوء لك بذنبي .. أم  أبوء بذنبي  ..
> أيهما أصح ؟!


أخي الكريم ...
في صحيح البخاري كما هو مبين أعلاه : (وأبوء بذنبي ) 
والله أعلم ... 
*ننتظر أهل العلم يفيدونا إن شاء الله*

----------


## عبد الوهاب العتيبي

قرأت للشيخ بكر أبو زيد - رحمه الله - في كتاب ( أذكار طرفي النهار ) :
( وأبوء لك بذنبي ..)
لكن لا أدي هل تختلف روايات الحديث ؟!
لعل الأخوة يفيدونا في هذا 
وفق الله الجميع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> هل تختلف روايات الحديث ؟!


لعل الأخوة يفيدونا في هذا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صحيح البخاري	 » كِتَاب الدَّعَوَاتِ	 » بَاب أَفْضَلِ الِاسْتِغْفَارِ
رقم الحديث: 5860
(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مَعْمَرٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَارِثِ ، حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بُرَيْدَةَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي بُشَيْرُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْعَدَوِيُّ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي شَدَّادُ بْنُ أَوْسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " سَيِّدُ الِاسْتِغْفَارِ أَنْ تَقُولَ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ، خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ ، أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ ، وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ، قَالَ : وَمَنْ قَالَهَا مِنَ النَّهَارِ مُوقِنًا بِهَا فَمَاتَ مِنْ يَوْمِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُمْسِيَ ، فَهُوَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَمَنْ قَالَهَا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ وَهُوَ مُوقِنٌ بِهَا فَمَاتَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُصْبِحَ ، فَهُوَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ " .

*****

صحيح البخاري	 » كِتَاب الدَّعَوَاتِ	 » بَاب مَا يَقُولُ إِذَا أَصْبَحَ
رقم الحديث: 5877
(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ ، حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ زُرَيْعٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا حُسَيْنٌ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بُرَيْدَةَ ، عَنْ بُشَيْرِ بْنِ كَعْبٍ ، عَنْ شَدَّادِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " سَيِّدُ الِاسْتِغْفَارِ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ، خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ ، وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ ، إِذَا قَالَ حِينَ يُمْسِي فَمَاتَ ، دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ ، أَوْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَإِذَا قَالَ حِينَ يُصْبِحُ فَمَاتَ مِنْ يَوْمِهِ مِثْلَهُ " .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أحكام العلامة الألباني على روايات الحديث 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء بنعمتك وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قالها في يومه وليلته فمات في ذلك اليوم أو تلك الليلة دخل الجنة إن شاء الله تعالى

الكتاب الوارد فيه الحديـث : صحيح ابن ماجه .
حكم الشيخ على الحديث : صحيح	 .

*****

من قال حين يصبح أو حين يمسي : اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء بنعمتك وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي إنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت . فمات من يومه أو من ليلته دخل الجنة

الكتاب الوارد فيه الحديـث : صحيح أبي داود .
حكم الشيخ على الحديث : صحيح	 .

*****

ألا أدلك على سيد الاستغفار ؟ اللهم أنت ربي ، لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني ، وأنا عبدك ، وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، وأبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، وأعترف بذنوبي ، فاغفر لي ذنوبي ، إنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ، لا يقولها أحد حين يمسي ، فيأتي عليه قدر قبل أن يصبح إلا وجبت له الجنة ، ولا يقولها حين يصبح ، فيأتي عليه قدر قبل أن يمسي إلا وجبت له الجنة

الكتاب الوارد فيه الحديـث : صحيح الجامع .
حكم الشيخ على الحديث : صحيح	 .

*****

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أحكام العلامة الألباني على روايات الحديث (2)


سيد الاستغفار أن يقول : اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك ، و أبوء لك بذنبي ، فاغفر لي ؛ فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت من قالها من النهار موقنا بها فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي ، فهو من أهل الجنة ، و من قالها من الليل و هو موقن بها ، فمات قبل أن يصبح ، فهو من أهل الجنة
الكتاب الوارد فيه الحديـث : صحيح الأدب المفرد .
حكم الشيخ على الحديث : صحيح	 .

*****

سيد الاستغفار أن تقول : اللهم أنت ربي ، لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك ، وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، وأبوء لك بذنبي ، فاغفر لي ، فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت . من قالها من النهار مؤقنا بها ، فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة ، ومن قالها من الليل وهو موقن بها ، فمات قبل أن يصبح ، فهو من أهل الجنة
الكتاب الوارد فيه الحديـث : صحيح الجامع .
حكم الشيخ على الحديث : صحيح	 .


من قال حين يصبح أو حين يمسي : اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني ، وأنا عبدك ، وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي ، فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت . فمات من يومه ، أو ليلته دخل الجنة
الكتاب الوارد فيه الحديـث : صحيح الجامع .
حكم الشيخ على الحديث : صحيح	 .


سيد الاستغفار أن يقول العبد : ( اللهم أنت ربي ، لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك ، وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، وأبوء لك بذنبي ، فاغفر لي ، إنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ) لا يقولها أحد حين يمسى ، فيأتي عليه قدر قبل أن يصبح ؛ إلا وجبت له الجنة ، ولا يقولها حين يصبح ، فيأتي عليه قدر قبل أن يمسى ؛ إلا وجبت له الجنة
الكتاب الوارد فيه الحديـث : صحيح الترغيب .
حكم الشيخ على الحديث : صحيح لغيره 

 .
إن سيد الاستغفار أن يقول العبد : اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك ، وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بذنبي وأبوء لك بنعمتك علي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ، فإن قالها حين يصبح موقنا بها فمات دخل الجنة . وإن قالها حين يمسي موقنا بها دخل الجنة
الكتاب الوارد فيه الحديـث : صحيح النسائي .
حكم الشيخ على الحديث : صحيح	 .


 ألا أدلك على سيد الاستغفار اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت وأبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأعترف بذنوبي فاغفر لي ذنوبي إنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت لا يقولها أحدكم حين يمسي فيأتي عليه قدر قبل أن يصبح إلا وجبت له الجنة ولا يقولها حين يصبح فيأتي عليه قدر قبل أن يمسي إلا وجبت له الجنة
الكتاب الوارد فيه الحديـث : صحيح الترمذي .
حكم الشيخ على الحديث : صحيح	 .

----------


## شجن

جزيت الفردوس

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين آمين آمين ... ولك بالمثل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عن شداد بن أوس ررر عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال ( سيد الاستغفار أن يقول العبد اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ) من قالها في النهار موقناً بها فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة ومن قالها من الليل وهو موقناً بها فمات قبل أن يصبح فهو من أهل الجنة . أخرجه البخاري.
*****

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شرح حديث سيد الاستغفار - الشيخ عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن العباد البدر
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=82802
***


تحقيق حديث "سيد الاستغفار" للشيخ أبي الحسن السليماني حفظه الله
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=72056

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نتائج الأفكار في شرح حديث سيد الاستغفار -  السفاريني ت 1188 هـ
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=76049
http://majles.alukah.net/mktba_majles/play-9019.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني ووالديّ وأهلي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات وآتنا الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> نتائج الأفكار في شرح حديث سيد الاستغفار -  السفاريني ت 1188 هـ
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=76049
> فهرس مكتبة المجلس العلمي


.........
[url=http://www.moswarat.com/books_view_1040.html]مصورات عبد الرحمن النجدي - الكتب - نتائج الأفكار في شرح حديث سيد الاستغفار ـ محمد بن أحمد السفاريني ت 1188 هـ ، ت عبد العزيز الهبدان و عبد الع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

[url=http://www.moswarat.com/books_view_1040.html]مصورات عبد الرحمن النجدي - الكتب - نتائج الأفكار في شرح حديث سيد الاستغفار ـ محمد بن أحمد السفاريني ت 1188 هـ ، ت عبد العزيز الهبدان و عبد الع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياكم يا شيخ أبا خزيمة وفقكم الله

----------

